# (Full) Monte Cook's Latest - Temple of Mysteries



## Watermark12 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm planning to run the newest release from Monte Cook's Malhavoc Press, "The Temple of Mysteries: In Media Res." I've run adventures before, both online and face-to-face, but this adventure is truly something unique and challenging, for players and DM alike. I will need 6 players to participate in this game, but please read the following very carefully before you speak up. This game is not for everyone.

1. The adventure is run tournament-style, with pre-generated, 4th level characters. Don't apply for this game if you insist on creating your own characters.

2. This game will be a role-playing challenge. Each character has his/her own secret background information, which is important to the storyline. You must be able to role-play your character effectively, based on this information. I will need to have a means of contacting you to give you this secret information (It really will ruin the adventure if the other players know).

3. This game is mostly about problem-solving. There is some combat, but it is not an emphasis of the adventure. Hack'n slashers, stay away, you'll get bored.

4. The adventure is dungeon-based, but it is not a traditional dungeon-crawl. It is also fairly short, able to be completed in one face-to-face session. As a play-by-post, I'd say it should last a month or two.

5. As hinted at by the subtitle, 'In Media Res,' the storyline starts in the middle, not at the beginning. If that souds too weird for you, this is not your adventure.

If this sounds intriguing to you, good! It really is an interesting adventure, and I believe it will be very satisfying to play. Please feel free to ask questions if you have them.

Now, who's interested?
Watermark


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 1, 2005)

That sounds like it could be fun. Sign me up, if you'll have me. How often do you expect players to post?


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 1, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> That sounds like it could be fun. Sign me up, if you'll have me. How often do you expect players to post?




I myself will try to post every day, although there will be times when my schedule makes that impossible.  I would like players who can post at least once every 48 hours.  More often would be great.

-Watermark


----------



## Someone (Feb 1, 2005)

Sound interesting. Could you give some details of the adventure (setting, etc) and characters available?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 1, 2005)

sign me up too!

Edit: email is: erekose13(at)hotmail(dot)com


----------



## threshel (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm so up for this.
threshel at mail dott com


J


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 1, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Sound interesting. Could you give some details of the adventure (setting, etc) and characters available?




As for setting, the adventure is entirely self-contained. Setting-specific locations, organizations, deities, etc., are never referenced, so that is really just 'flavor' you could add yourself. I'm open to Greyhawk, FR, or whatever else you'd like to use. The actual content of the module is functionally generic, so it really won't matter.

The adventure opens with a group of six adventurers in the middle of a dungeon. I'll provide character sheets, secret background info specific to each character, and a synopsis of events leading to how/why the adventurers are where they are. The players take it from there.

The available characters are as follows (feel free to call dibs now):

Therren of Greydawn, CG Half-Elf Rogue 4
Aieron Swiftriver, CG Elf Wizard 4
Darian Longblade, LG Human Fighter 4
Grimbold the Ram, CN Human Barbarian 4
Jarten Lightbearer, LG Human Paladin 4
Thar the Hammer, CG Half-Orc Cleric 3/Barbarian 1

-Watermark


----------



## Nephis (Feb 1, 2005)

sounds intriguing.  i can post at least once every 48 hours m-th, but weekends (including fridays) would be iffy.  would that work?

[edited portion]:  i'd be interested in therren or grimbold...

email:  nojiri23 at gmail dot com


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd be interested in Aieron the wizard please


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 1, 2005)

This looks interesting. Sign me up. I can play any of these characters - none of them really jump out at me, so feel free to let the other players decide first.

ender_224(at)hotmail(dot)com


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 1, 2005)

nojiri23 said:
			
		

> sounds intriguing. i can post at least once every 48 hours m-th, but weekends (including fridays) would be iffy. would that work?




Well...I guess it depends on how iffy is iffy.  If iffy means 'sometimes' then I don't see it as a problem.  If iffy means 'never' then I guess I might worry about the game being slowed down too much.  What do you think?


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, that's six responses, then, unless someone withdraws.

We have...

Bobitron as ???
Someone as ???
Erekose13 as Aieron
threshel as ???
nojiri23 as Therren OR Grimbold
ender_wiggin as Any Available


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 1, 2005)

Darian Longblade for me, please. Thanks!

Edit: You can email me the top secret files at robert_sennick at bose.com


----------



## Nephis (Feb 1, 2005)

Watermark12 said:
			
		

> Well...I guess it depends on how iffy is iffy.  If iffy means 'sometimes' then I don't see it as a problem.  If iffy means 'never' then I guess I might worry about the game being slowed down too much.  What do you think?





iffy means at present i don't have internet set up at home (but probably will in the future - how soon, not sure).  sometimes on weekends i have access, sometimes not.  in the near future, it looks like about 50% of weekends i will have SOME access.  does that sound too iffy?  if so, i'll understand.  also, if there ends up being a less iffy seventh player, i'll (*sniff*) be happy to sit back and read.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd like to be an alternate if at all possible. The hardest part of any game for me has always been making a character so having one given to me would make things a lot easier.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 1, 2005)

Guess I'm a bit late to throw my hat in, but you can have it anyways.

Sounds like a challenge, I'm up for it.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 1, 2005)

nojiri23 said:
			
		

> iffy means at present i don't have internet set up at home (but probably will in the future - how soon, not sure).  sometimes on weekends i have access, sometimes not.  in the near future, it looks like about 50% of weekends i will have SOME access.  does that sound too iffy?  if so, i'll understand.  also, if there ends up being a less iffy seventh player, i'll (*sniff*) be happy to sit back and read.




Is there a library anywhere near your house?


----------



## threshel (Feb 1, 2005)

Hmmm...

While I've been thinking about this, someone else made my decision easier, which I appreciate, since I was getting nowhere making it myself.  

So I'd like Thar the Hammer.  Is the lack of a listed alignment intentional or just typo/oversight?

J


----------



## Someone (Feb 1, 2005)

lots of replies in just a couple of hours. I´m intriged by Jarten Lightbearer. Email at cathloy2(at)yahoo.es


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

Flag-nab-it!!! Oh well. I like Monte's stuff. Put me down as an alternate I guess. 

gjs_n_cr (at) hotmail (dot) com

I'll play anything (including a talking dog... *so long as I've got some incredible, unique, power of doom*)! Heh, heh, just kiddin'


----------



## Nephis (Feb 1, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Is there a library anywhere near your house?




ah!  good idea.  yes, there is - open fridays and saturdays.  not sundays, unfortunately.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll take Grimbold; after reviewing the remaining options, I've decided that I'd rather take the barbarian.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 1, 2005)

if anyone pulls out can I sign in for *Thar the Hammer, Half-Orc Cleric 3/Barbarian 1*


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 2, 2005)

nojiri23 said:
			
		

> iffy means at present i don't have internet set up at home (but probably will in the future - how soon, not sure). sometimes on weekends i have access, sometimes not. in the near future, it looks like about 50% of weekends i will have SOME access. does that sound too iffy? if so, i'll understand. also, if there ends up being a less iffy seventh player, i'll (*sniff*) be happy to sit back and read.




*nojiri23:  *since my schedule is a just a little hectic also, I don't see the logic in denying you access to this game for a similar reason.  You're in!


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 2, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> So I'd like Thar the Hammer. Is the lack of a listed alignment intentional or just typo/oversight?




Oops, definitely oversight.  Alignment for Thar is CG.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Player Roster*

So, we have the following players....

Bobitron as Darian Longblade
Someone as Jarten Lightbearer
Erekose13 as Aieron Swiftriver
threshel as Thar the Hammer
nojiri23 as Therren of Greydawn
ender wiggin as Grimbold the Ram

Alternates...

Captain Tagon
Ferrix
Lobo Lurker
Tonguez

Next step, I will post the character sheets in a Rogues Gallery thread so you all can get familiar with your characters. Then, I'll send out the private background info via e-mail. I think most of you have offered your e-mail addresses, thanks very much! If any of you have not, please do so. They won't be misused, I promise! 

Oh, and Wednesdays and Thursdays are typically very full days for me, so please don't be alarmed if it takes me a couple of days to get this done. Thanks!


----------



## Nephis (Feb 2, 2005)

Watermark12 said:
			
		

> *nojiri23:  *since my schedule is a just a little hectic also, I don't see the logic in denying you access to this game for a similar reason.  You're in!




yay!


----------



## Rowan Ameth (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't hesitate to contact me if you need a *gasp* fifth alternate    I've always loved Monte's work so I feel it's worth a shot haha.

email:  j_rod13(at)yahoo(dot)com


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 3, 2005)

Man I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 3, 2005)

art is not the world (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 3, 2005)

I think I am going to have to drop out of this one. In desperation for something to run for my face to face group tonight, I read through the adventure. Having read it it would be difficult to play without using player knowledge.  It is a very cool adventure and I am sure that you will all have tons of fun with it.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 4, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I think I am going to have to drop out of this one. In desperation for something to run for my face to face group tonight, I read through the adventure. Having read it it would be difficult to play without using player knowledge. It is a very cool adventure and I am sure that you will all have tons of fun with it.




Thanks for being so forthright, Erekose13!  I completely agree with your assessment, and I appreciate your desire to preserve the integrity of this game.

*Captain Tagon: *The role of Aieron Swiftriver is now offered to you.  Please respond.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Character Sheets Are Ready!*

The Rogue's Gallery thread has been posted, here is the link:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=1998061#post1998061

Please take some time and get familiar with your character's stats and abilities.

But, more than that, please also be thinking about a description and a personality for the character.  The role-playing experience in this game will be much more satisfying if you can bring your character to life, rather than just played as an animated hunk of statistics and rule information.  In fact, feel free to create a post along these lines in the RG thread.  I encourage you to take ownership of your character.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Adventure Background*

Some 80 years ago, the Temple of Mysteries was a place of 
wonders. Three humans—T’Shem, Okala, and Jevira— 
founded the temple, dedicating it to the veneration of themselves 
as demigods. Today, those who remember the place or 
have heard the stories recognize that T’Shem, Okala, and 
Jevira were merely powerful spellcasters, but at the time, 
their wondrous might convinced at least a small following of 
their divinity. It didn’t hurt that the three of them, known 
collectively as the Triune, rewarded their worshipers with 
great gifts and boons from time to time. 

For the most part, however, the Triune were fickle “gods,” 
requiring their followers to undergo strange trials and solve 
mysterious puzzles. In retrospect, they seemed to be testing 
the faithful, but whatever quality or abilities they sought to 
find remains unknown. 

In fact, besides their predilection for riddles and tests and 
their desire for veneration, the only concrete fact known 
about the Triune is that approximately 70 years ago, the 
Temple of Mysteries was destroyed in a terrible fire. Rumors 
circulated as to its cause, and many speculated that the 
Triune or their followers had enemies. 

All of you are part of an adventuring company that has 
worked together for some time. You know each other fairly 
well and have developed something of a bond, along with 
the common goals of making a name for yourselves and 
striking it rich. 

While delving through an ancient tome on an unrelated 
adventure, you learned that a powerful magic item known as 
the strand of tears was kept below the Temple of Mysteries. 
This minor relic, created from the tears of a goddess, appears 
to be a delicate belt-sized silver strand set with blue and 
white teardrop-shaped jewels. It is said that the strand of 
tears enhances its wearer’s greatest attribute. 

Despite the fact that other references to the strand of tears 
exists, no one else seems to know that it was last seen below 
the Temple of Mysteries. Although many adventurers are 
said to have explored the ruins, no one has spoken of the 
strand or, in fact, of having found a subterranean level. You 
decided to go to the temple and explore, in the hopes of 
finding the fabled strand of tears. 

You came to the Temple of Mysteries on a cold, dark day, 
finding a burned-out shell of a building along with a number 
of smaller outbuildings, all in ruins. Splitting up and 
spreading out, you combed the area carefully to find it picked 
clean by explorers, adventurers, and scavengers, just as some 
stories had said. 

Unlike them, however, you knew to look for a secret way 
down, eventually finding a hidden trap door that provided 
access to a dusty old staircase beneath the temple. Lighting 
torches and descending into the darkness, you found a wide 
corridor that connected a few rooms. In places, faded frescos 
depicted travelers on the road and other simplistic 
scenes. You even managed to find a number of elaborately 
carved pillars set with a few small gems, easily pried loose 
and pocketed. 

Then, at the end of the corridor, you came into a large 
room with mosaic images along the walls. Ahead of you, 
across the center of the chamber, three stone statues stood. 
You moved to investigate, but before you could do so, the 
statue in the center erupted with a bright flash of light, 
and you heard a thunderous slamming of stone behind 
you.
------------------------
And, that sets up the beginning of the adventure!  Please read and understand the above background info.  If you have questions or comments please post them in this thread now, and I will respond.

Once everyone is up to speed with character sheet and background, I will send out the personalized story for each character via e-mail.

And then the real fun begins.....


----------



## Someone (Feb 4, 2005)

Reviewing the sheet, I presume that the Channel Divine Vengeance has the ability to turn undead as prerequisite. Since paladins don´t turn undead until they are level 4, there´s no way he could have that feat -though you ay want to handwave that detail away-


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 4, 2005)

I am under the assumption that each character has his own private history, and some of these include secrets, etc...

I was wondering if I could recieve these before making my post in the rogue's gallery. I fully intend to make use of the information to flesh Grimbold out a little bit.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 4, 2005)

I was kind of thinking the same thing as the esteemed Mr. Wiggin. I'd love to see the background info before developing his personality.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I was kind of thinking the same thing as the esteemed Mr. Wiggin. I'd love to see the background info before developing his personality.



 Fair enough!  If you'd like to wait it's no problem.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 4, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Reviewing the sheet, I presume that the Channel Divine Vengeance has the ability to turn undead as prerequisite. Since paladins don´t turn undead until they are level 4, there´s no way he could have that feat -though you ay want to handwave that detail away-



Hmmm...yes, well....Monte? Care to field this one? No?

((Commence handwaving...))

I think it will be okay as published, even if technically not permissible (which I'm not 100% sure on, since I don't have the Book of Hallowed Might 2, the source of the feat. But, it does seem like a logical prerequisite.)


----------



## threshel (Feb 4, 2005)

I like it.  I like it. Thar is everything I hoped he would be.

I can't wait to see what devils the details bring.


J


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 4, 2005)

Watermark12 said:
			
		

> Thanks for being so forthright, Erekose13!  I completely agree with your assessment, and I appreciate your desire to preserve the integrity of this game.
> 
> *Captain Tagon: *The role of Aieron Swiftriver is now offered to you.  Please respond.





I will take it.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great, glad to hear it!  This adjusts our roster thusly...

Bobitron as Darian Longblade
Someone as Jarten Lightbearer
Captain Tagon as Aieron Swiftriver
threshel as Thar the Hammer
nojiri23 as Therren of Greydawn
ender wiggin as Grimbold the Ram

Alternates...

Ferrix
Lobo Lurker
Tonguez
Rowan Ameth

I will try to get the secret info e-mails sent out over the weekend.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Test e-mails have gone forth!*

I have entered all of the e-mail addresses into my address book, and sent a test e-mail to make sure there are no mistakes, typos, filtering problems, etc.  I'd appreciate it if everyone can reply to this test e-mail so I know there will be no problems when I send out the personalized character info.

The source address is:

watermarktemple (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 5, 2005)

I never got an email. But maybe the way I entered my email was screwy.

artisnottheworld (at) gmail (dot) com


The first part is one word, not sure if that through you off the first time I posted it.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 5, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I never got an email. But maybe the way I entered my email was screwy.
> 
> artisnottheworld (at) gmail (dot) com
> 
> ...




Ah, yes, that did throw me off. I separated each word with an underscore. Allow me to fix that, and try again.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Backgrounds on the way!*

I have sent background info to those who have confirmed their e-mail addresses.  If you have questions or comments on these, please correspond via e-mail.  Please don't communicate on the messageboards about the secret backgrounds....

....unless you want to throw out a cryptic laugh, or some such fun.

Knowing what you now know, feel free to flesh out your character's description.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Feb 5, 2005)

* laughs cryptically *

This is gonna require some thought.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 5, 2005)

Got your email, thanks. I'll try to get up a background in the next couple hours


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 5, 2005)

Good times...good times.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Character Descriptions*

ender wiggin has done up a nice description of Grimbold over on the Rogue's Gallery thread.  This is exactly the sort of thing I'm looking for from each of you.  Please post something along these lines at your earliest opportunity.  This is the last thing needed before the game begins in earnest.  I'm ready to get started!


----------



## Nephis (Feb 7, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Got your email, thanks. I'll try to get up a background in the next couple hours




a little late, but ditto for me.


----------



## Nephis (Feb 7, 2005)

quick question:  everyone seems to have food for one day, water for two ... except for me!  is this a typo?  or am i a glutton who's already eaten his food intake?   

or are some things just more important than sustenance?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 7, 2005)

Did I say hours? I meant days   Things are a little crazy around home right now, but I will try to get something up by Wednesday.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 8, 2005)

nojiri23 said:
			
		

> quick question: everyone seems to have food for one day, water for two ... except for me! is this a typo? or am i a glutton who's already eaten his food intake?
> 
> or are some things just more important that sustenance?




I assume this is a typo, let's adjust Therren's provisions to be equal to those of his companions.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Let's get started!*

I have decided to go ahead and get this thing going, so I have begun the In-character thread, here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2019199#post2019199

Read the decription of the present room carefully, as there is a lot of detail to digest.  If you haven't posted a description of your character at the Rogue's Gallery yet, please do so at your earliest convenience.  Thanks!

If you have any questions, please be sure to let me know.


----------



## Someone (Feb 8, 2005)

I can´t post very frequently right now, but will in a couple or so days. I´ll make the first post in the IC tread and post the description as soon as I can.


----------



## Watermark12 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Action Resumes!*

I want to apologize for the delay in our game.  Things just got a bit more hectic than usual there last week, and I couldn't get to the game.  Things are alright now, and the next turn will be out shortly.  Thanks!


----------



## Someone (Feb 14, 2005)

Jarten´s description is posted, and I´ll post in the IC thread as soon I arrive home.


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Bobitron, please respond.*

*Bobitron:  *Hey, is everything okay?  It's been a little while since you've posted.  Just thought I'd check in with ya.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 4, 2005)

I apologize, Watermark. I'll get something together soon. I think I didn't recognise the thread title


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 4, 2005)

No problem, just making sure you're still with us.


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Calling ender wiggin*

Do you have actions for Grimbold for this turn?  I'd like to get the next post up tomorrow.


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 9, 2005)

bump......

*ender wiggin:  *Please see above edited post.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 9, 2005)

sry, I must have missed your last update. All done and dandy.


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Flu!!!*

Hey everyone,

It's taking about all my strength to type this. I've been stricken by some really ugly flu, so I just wanted to give you a head's up. It might be a couple days before I post very much.

Thanks


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 10, 2005)

That sucks. Get well soon.

Oh, and try not to get delirious. Happened to me once, and I was screaming about being inside of a coke bottle....


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 10, 2005)

Get well! I've been sick off and on for about 3 weeks now, some sort of infection I can't shake.

I'm sorry if I'm not much help in the game, guys. I've never been great with puzzles or riddles, to be honest.


----------



## Nephis (Mar 10, 2005)

sorry to hear you're feeling poorly, fearless leader.    take your time getting better.  

try drinking some ginger tea with honey - good for fevers and whatever else that ails ya.


----------



## threshel (Mar 10, 2005)

Man, that must suck.  I hope you get well soon.  We can be patient.

J


----------



## Captain Tagon (Mar 10, 2005)

I totally understand. From Sunday until late yesterday I was pretty much bed ridden thanks to some crazy hardcore headache. Miserable I tell you, miserable.


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

I'm feeling a lot better now, FYI.  Thanks for the well wishing!  I'll be interested in getting the next turn posted soon, so actions for Therren, Jarten, and Grimbold would be welcomed asap.

Thanks!


----------



## Watermark12 (Mar 17, 2005)

Everyone,

Things are super busy right now.  I should be able to post something new by tomorrow night.  Sorry for the slight delay!


----------



## threshel (Apr 9, 2005)

Is this game still alive?  I'd really hate to see it go.

J


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 9, 2005)

Dead or not, I'm going to pull out of this one. It was fun while it lasted, and I look forward to playing with you folks again. I can't keep my interest high enough when the game drops out for 3-4 weeks at a time.

Sorry if the game picks back up and I abandoned you all.


----------



## Nephis (Apr 10, 2005)

i hope this game hasn't fizzled out, but even more i hope you're okay, watermark?


----------

